# Sermorelin +Ipamorelin.  Anyone heard of this combo for increased IGF-1 and weight loss?



## AnotherGreatDay (Jan 8, 2019)

*Sermorelin +Ipamorelin.  Anyone heard of this combo for increased IGF-1 and weight loss?*

Hello,

I searched the internet and did find any data.  Has anyone seen this combination used together?  Sermorelin+Ipamorelin.  

I was recently prescribed this does for weight loss and to increase my IGF-1: Sermorelin 1000mcg sq nightly+Ipamorelin 360MCG sq nightly.

Some data suggested Ipamorelin alone may be better than combination therapy and some data shows Semorelin may shut down the bodies ability to produce HGH.

Any thoughts would be appreciated! 
Thanks!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 8, 2019)

none of these do anything.  

Save your money brother


----------



## stanley (Jan 8, 2019)

end of discussion right there .best advice youll get Anothergrestday. as said save your dosh and you disappointment 

ps welcome to UGBB


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 8, 2019)

Third that.  Don't waste your money


----------



## AnotherGreatDay (Jan 9, 2019)

Hello, I am new and appreciate any advice - I spoke with a man who took Ipamorelin + CJC 125 from a compound pharmacy.  He had baseline labs with an IGF-1 of 100, six months later IGF-1 was 200.  He had dexa baseline body fat went from 24% to 15%.   

How could I get a 100 point increase in IGF-1?  with HGH? 

Thanks!


----------



## AnotherGreatDay (Jan 9, 2019)

Posted below but not sure if this automatically send message to you, 

Hello, I am new and appreciate any advice - I spoke with a man who took Ipamorelin + CJC 125 from a compound pharmacy. He had baseline labs with an IGF-1 of 100, six months later IGF-1 was 200. He had dexa baseline body fat went from 24% to 15%. 

How could I get a 100 point increase in IGF-1? with HGH? 

Thanks!


----------

